# 2008 Outback 23rs - For Sale <<=- Now $14,300 -=>>



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

We are selling our 2008 Outback 23RS. Very clean camper, kept inside during the winter. We really like the camper, we just don't use it enough to keep it. More pictures available if requested. Asking $15,600.

Electric and Gas DSI water heater
Flat panel TV with built in DVD and DIGITAL tuner
TV mounts outside under the awning and inside the camper
Front diamond plate
2 Maxx Air vents
Pass-thru front storage
2 30# propane tanks


































Also includes a 1 yr old Barker 4-wheeler 15 gallon gray water tank. Used only once for grey water - no black.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

NOTE: The Barker tank included is a 25 gallon - not 15. Thanks.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Priced reduced to *$14,950!*


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

New price -- priced to sell at $14,300 -- great price for a camper used only a handful of times!!!


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

bump one last time before winter storage


----------



## Alisha5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Still have? Very interested!


----------



## Alisha5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Still have? Very interested!


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

ts_hunter said:


> bump one last time before winter storage


Hi,
A little to high for what I'm looking for.
Do you live close to Calais, Maine border?


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
Want is the story...is this still for sale?


----------

